# A "Park Car"........still on the Ocean.



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 18, 2013)

Sleeper Plus Class ended over a month ago but the “Park Car” is still running on the Ocean. After the Ocean went to a tri-weekly schedule a year ago, VIA said they would operate a Dome in the consist year ‘round but last winter they were using a Skyline instead of a Park. 

Here’s westbound #15 at Truro, NS on a mild Nov 17/13. Consist included 3 coaches, 4 sleepers, 2 lounge cars, a diner and Tweedsmuir Park.

http://www.visitthewestchilcotin.com/Tweedsmuir-Park.html


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a fine looking train!


----------



## railiner (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, but it looks a lot 'finer' when the entire train is a matched set of Budd cars.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 19, 2013)

railiner said:


> Yes, but it looks a lot 'finer' when the entire train is a matched set of Budd cars.....


Looks yes……but ride quality no. Here you have the best of both worlds; the view from the Dome and the amenities of the Park Car but your room is in the modern, smooth riding Renaissance equipment. 

Last summer VIA ran additional Budd sleepers along with the Park behind the all Ren consist. Going to Montreal I was in “Cabin for One” in a Budd (old style Roomette) But returning to Halifax, I changed my reservation so I would be in a Ren Bedroom……Just a much smoother ride compared to the shake and rattle of the old Budd equipment.


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 19, 2013)

While I really like the All Budd Consist "Look", have to agree with you that mixing the Ren Cars with the Domes and the Park Car is the Best Way to Roll!!! 

And with the VIA "Cutbacks" Ongoing, (Harpers Follies!)hopefully Amtrak's Crack Negotiators will Begin Talks with VIA about Leasing or Purchasing some of the Surplus/Unused Equipment to run on the Eastern Amtrak Trains!


----------



## chakk (Nov 19, 2013)

What are the buildings behind the consist with the railroad paintings on them?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 19, 2013)

chakk said:


> What are the buildings behind the consist with the railroad paintings on them?


[SIZE=medium]The “Murals at Truro” covering the otherwise bland concrete block wall of a strip-mall that replaced the beautiful stone Intercolonial Rwy Station in the early ‘70s.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Here’s a CNR U-4-a towing a Park Car  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium].....and a couple of other shots.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2013)

Sometimes "Modernism" Sucks like in this Case!!!


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Nov 20, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but it looks a lot 'finer' when the entire train is a matched set of Budd cars.....
> ...


I've never found the ride in the budd equipment to be a shake or rattle, in fact they ride better then most Amtrak I've been on.


----------



## railiner (Nov 21, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Have to agree there.....I've always enjoyed the ride in anything The Budd Company built, from lowly subway R-38's, up to HiLevels, BiLevels, Great Domes, or what-have-you.

I suppose part of the blame may be due to the way the cars in question are maintained?

That said, I have never ridden on the Ren cars, so have no basis of comparison......


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 21, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Believe me……they do and I’ve been on VIA’s Budds enough over the years. They’re just old.

They started rolling out of the Red Lion, PA plant in 1954 and it’s been over 20 years since the last major rebuilding. The cars themselves are well maintained but it the interior fitments such as doors, cabinets, panels that shake loose and vibrate so be prepared to stuff a paper towel or cloth into that folding partition between the double bedrooms etc! 

One particular culprit was Chateau LaSalle which I seemed to be in on for several trips a couple of years ago when one of the Ocean’s Ren consists was out of service for Barrier-Free (ADA) upgrading..... so I made sure I was in Ren equipment on subsequent trips!

Perhaps the Rens will be the same at 59 years old, but for now…..they provide a much smoother ride!


----------



## railiner (Nov 23, 2013)

Bet those 'Rens' won't last near as long as the Budd's.......


----------



## jis (Nov 23, 2013)

I have learned never to argue with a Budd bigot


----------



## railiner (Nov 23, 2013)

jis said:


> I have learned never to argue with a Budd bigot


Then you are a wise and learned man, indeed.....


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if Park Cars are still on the Ocean?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes……there is a dome year’round on the Ocean now. Last winter after Christmas they changed to Skyline Dome and the Park didn’t return until June. But this year the Park is still in the consist.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 28, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes……there is a dome year’round on the Ocean now. Last winter after Christmas they changed to Skyline Dome and the Park didn’t return until June. But this year the Park is still in the consist.


Sweet! I'll be riding it in March.

THANKS for the update. :hi:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 9, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes……there is a dome year’round on the Ocean now. Last winter after Christmas they changed to Skyline Dome and the Park didn’t return until June. But this year the Park is still in the consist.
> ...


Took a swing through Truro this afternoon (Feb 9) and I can report there’s still a “Park Car” on the Ocean.

Besides Assiniboine Park, the consist of westbound #15 included two coaches, coach-lounge/service car, a diner, sleeper-lounge/service car and four sleepers along with the usual baggage and transition cars.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 9, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > NS VIA Fan said:
> ...



Nice! Thanks for sharing. :hi:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for March.


----------

